# LED Replacement bulbs ???



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have been looking around the net with the idea of replacing my G4
halogen bulbs with LEDs.But I have got completely confused.
I want the brightest I can get pure white I think something like this e bay item 170473885463
But I can also see some like this item 220520254280 can some one who has done this conversion help be out as I cant see the light at the end of the tunnel (sorry)


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought eight from China (ebay) at £0.99 each, they cost me £13 .40 total, they are warm white and they have 18 leds to each unit and are very bright.
I'm well pleased with them  , if you want I will give you the order number.
One problem delivery time is about 2-3 weeks.

Keith


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry Hogan I should have let you know the number first time..
150431854604.

Keith :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We just had our halogens replaced with LEDs (_long and boring story, but I don't know any details about them except they are the ones with a cluster of 12 LEDs behind little lenses _:roll: ) and tried them in anger for the first time last week.

I thought the SMD ones would be better, but Mrs Zeb, who likes to read in bed, was delighted with them.

I wasn't :evil: , since she waited until I was dropping off before poking me in the ribs to say, _"These lights are excellent. They are very bright and cast a wide beam so I don't move my book out of the light every time I turn over the page."_

Well - that's the gist of it. :wink: :lol:

So, no constructive help I'm afraid, other than to pass on Mrs Zeb's recommendation. 

(Wish I could find some corks for those elbows though!!! 8O :roll: )

Dave


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

First off we need to know what sort of fitting you are wanting to put the Leds in to? and what type of Lamp is in there already?

this type is called a capsule lamp









this type is an mr11 lamp









A G4 capsule will fit in a fitting that takes an mr11 lamp however the mr11 lamp has an inbuilt reflector, the G4 need s reflector in the fitting.

can you tell me what sort of lamp you have in your fittings and the type of fitting? or pictures if you can.

the mystery of what colour to have is fairly simple to solve, pure white is exactly that, with LEDs pure white is also known as cold white and is often described as a harsh type of light.

Warm white is more a kin to that of a halogen light in colour, and is much more easy going on the eye.

The down side is that the warm white LEDs tend not to be as bright as the cold white, so you'd need a higher wattage or more LEDS per lamp if you need it to bright so you can read, sew, make model aeroplanes from match sticks etc.

Personally I prefer the SMD LEDs as they are brighter per LED that conventional ones.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Sorry Hogan I should have let you know the number first time..
> 150431854604.
> 
> Keith :roll:


Thanks blackbirder i want to replace the ones in the 3 lights over the mirror, the 2 at each end of the wind up vent,and the 2 over the front seats.Was there enough space in the lamps ok to fit these type in?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave the bulbs I have are the g4 capsule bulbs (top picture)
I also have 2 mr11 over the fixed rear bed but I will not be changing them.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

next question is do they fit in to the fitting with the pins pointing up or to the side?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Few people have spent more time or money than me messing about with LED lights.

Go to www.atenlighting.co.uk (I have no connection with the company).

The site pictures will show which style of lamp you will require for whichever fitting.

The best and brightest are the 4 - LED lights.
Warm white are nice but not as bright as the white light ones.

Use warm white in the lounging areas and bright white in the kitchen/bathroom.

-- I have used/tried the ones with 16 or more small LEDs and they are not in the same league as the ones above.

Aten will have their stand at Peterborough again, no doubt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got two different types, in the dining area they don't do it for me, in the shower/toilet area they're fine, and over the hab door just to illuminate the area.

IE they're OK, but you need to choose where you use them.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

I too want to change to LEDs but I cannot get to the lamps. There is a plastic chrome ring holding the lamp in place and I cannot fathom out how to remove it :? .

There is slot that looks as thought it takes a spade screwdriver blade and then twisted, I'm not prepared to do that because the plastic will get damaged  .

I've aslo tried twisting the ring off but that doesn't work :? . 

Suppose photo's would help :roll: . Erm..... Foyles War is starting so I'll add them later.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

gibbo I did it today - it just put my nail under it and it came away but be careful as the glass then falls out - and you can get at the lamp (which sounds like a G4 bulb).

My problem has been, I bought one of each time I needed from JM Goods at Shepton last Friday, and when I got them home, he has given me the wrong sort, back pin instead of side pin - even though that was what was asked for - as I even went to the Rapido stand and had a good look at them, as I was in the car.

He seems to take a great store on saying that his come with a regulator which he says is important, is it folks? I don't know,
but he hasn't yet replied to my emails and didn't answer his mobile on Monday or Tuesday, so have just emailed again....

But do it, they won't break

Carol

Edited at 2139 - I had an email from JM Goods, so hopefully get mine sorted shortly....


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

DiscoDave said:


> next question is do they fit in to the fitting with the pins pointing up or to the side?


They are all side pins
Thanks for all your replies ......but getting more confused the more I read.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

then the LED replacement you need is the one in the ebay item below

long ebay link

however if you look around you'll be able to get them in warm or cold white, and individually if you require! sorted???


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

hogan said:


> blackbirdbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Hogan I should have let you know the number first time..
> ...


Hogan, our van have only got 2 lights over the mirror (your van is bigger than ours) but my wife says that the light output is just as good as the halogen type  the two over the lounge seat is as bright if not brighter, 

Keith


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*LED ligting*

I replaced some of ours just as a trial, found that the bright white are a bit on the harsh side and the warm white much better on the eye.........imo
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

DiscoDave said:


> then the LED replacement you need is the one in the ebay item below
> 
> long ebay link
> 
> however if you look around you'll be able to get them in warm or cold white, and individually if you require! sorted???


Thank you Thank you will order some in morning.As you say sorted


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for interest, our van has two full length strips of surface mounted LEDs (housed in a plastic tube) fitted along the top of the overhead lockers.

They were placed 3 or 4 inches deep inside a narrow slot to provide"_mood lighting_".

Sod the mood lighting - I'm too old to need any of that :roll: , so I moved them forward into view, and they now give a very good light and draw hardly anything from the battery.

There's another shorter strip across the rear of the van, over the kitchen area, and between the three of them they light up the hab area very well indeed.

I'm planning to get a couple of lengths of the self adhesive strips for above the cab swivel seats so we can see to read more easily when sitting in those. Almost invisible until they are switched on, and only about 2mm thick, so very unobtrusive.

Dave


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Reading this thread has finally convinced me that it's time to change over to LED's in the habitation area! I've sussed out all the replacement LED types and quantities that I need except for this light (picture attached). I've got four of them in total, two in the shower cubicle, one in the washroom and one above the habitation entrance door. My question is - how do I get into these fixtures to check what bulb is in there and then replace it with an LED fitment?? :? :?: Any ideas anyone?

Ta muchly in advance   

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can't see any screws I'd assume possible a bayonet type fitting, IE push up and twist anticlockwise, assuming you've already tried to simply unscrew it.

Nice fitting though tres posh


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kev, yup - I've tried to "delicately" unscrew the brass effect ring but it won't budge and I haven't found any screws either  (Haven't tried the "push up and twist" method yet cos I couldn't see any leeway for that to happen but I'll have another look!). It's one of those things where I know if I use some "brute strength" I'm gonna end up with bits all over the place and SWMBO giving me a hard time, seeing as we are off down to Devon at the end of the week for a few days 8O 8O 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, have you rung the dealer or contacted Swift if it in the Kontiki, they "should" know how to remove the bezel.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorted!! Decided to carefully "attack" the brass bezel with a flat bladed screwdriver and it worked!! A nimble twist of the blade and the bezel popped off to reveal a bog standard halogen capsule bulb just like what's in all the other lights! :roll: 

A quick trip to Aten Lighting tomorrow or Wednesday and I will have 10 x LED replacements for the spots dotted around the motorhome 8O 8O , 2 x LED replacements for the two main lights in the ceiling and hopefully 2 x LED replacements for the two eyeball spots at the front above the drivers and passenger seat. Hey Ho!!   

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Before buying all ten of them, you could get a couple to see if you like them, maybe 1 x white & 1 x warm, also double check the way they fit in, a couple of ours wouldn't fit behind the original glass and fell out when driving, so they're back to halogen.

I didn't notice what type your bulbs were, but ours has two types of G$, side entry and rear entry, a couple of the side entries I couldn't get to accept the LEDs as the metal part of the fitting got in the way.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheers for the heads up Kev - point taken! The 6 spots are all side entry, the two ceiling lights are rear entry. I might just take one of the spots with me and check that the side entry LED's will fit. 8O I think from what I've read on here, I'll get warm one's for our "reading" spots and white one's for the two ceiling lights and the shower/washroom lights. 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're most welcome Chris, we're all here to help eachother. 8O 8O


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks averhamdave, just ordered 7 white for bathroom, kitchen and front reading lights. I had already replace those in the lounge area with the soft white ones.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

I replaced some of my (side fitting) G4 spotlights with LED's but when I tried to replace another, unfortunately, one of the G4 pins broke off in the fitting.
I have tried to "piggle" out the pin but no success; so now I have no light there and looks like I will have to buy a complete lightfitting unless anyone out there knows different!
Any advice??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Other than some fine needle nosed pliers I think you might be stuck, as a last resort, if you can see the end of the pin it might be worth trying to bond it to some wire using Araldite Rapid, but leave it a few days before giving it a very gentle twisting pull.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried bending the side pins back to make a back pin arrangement? There seems to be more of a range of sellers of side pins. Thanks


----------

